

Why Web Apps Disappoint Me - andars
http://two-wrongs.com/why-web-apps-disappoint-me

======
coldtea
> _HTML is a language to mark up documents._

That train has left the station over a decade ago.

> _Now that you know what kind of thing HTML is, you probably have a feel for
> what kind of thing the web was meant to do. That 's one reason HTML based
> web apps will not be a decent replacement for real applications._

They have been good enough for people to adopt them over desktop apps for tons
of things.

> _There 's a more fundamental reason: it increases the work you have to do on
> the technology stack involved. When you make web applications, you are
> essentially pretending the web browser is an operating system._

We've been increasing abstraction and doing the same thing at various levels
ever since we invented computers.

